# Extreme Giant Tegu Yearling "Blizard"



## VARNYARD (Jul 15, 2008)

Tell me what you guys think of him?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESnWDe1LhDE">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESnWDe1LhDE</a><!-- m -->


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 15, 2008)

I cant wait till mine gets that big, and that is only a year!! :-D


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, and to tell you what I think of him, he is sweet!


----------



## jor71 (Jul 15, 2008)

Simply beautiful, great work Bobby.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are some pics of him.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 15, 2008)

Anymore pictures of cream?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are some pics of him and the others:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1768">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1768</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Nero (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome tegu. After seeing all these argentines and their videos maybe I shoulda went with one of them instead of a columbian even though i love the little turd to death.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, blizzard is a big puppy!

sometimes i think that if bobby went to argintenta, <-sp? the wild tegus would seek his affection as well!


----------



## Markie (Jul 16, 2008)

Whoa. And that's only a yearling? Haha.


----------

